# Patternmaster question



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

I am going to get a Patternmaster code black and wondered if I could shoot lead shot through it? I would like to use it for not only ducks and geese but for doves, grouse and pheasants as well. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i shoot lead shot through mine. holds an awesome pattern. i dont see why you couldnt?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought a patternmaster for a benelli ran it in 6 or 7 different benellis and 3 different berrettas.

I patterned xperts, remington cheap, hevi-steel, hevi-shot

THE FACTORY CHOKES PATTERNED BETTER EVERY TIME


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Anywhere from 10 to 25 more pellets on target with factory choke. I did send choke back to patternmaster and they sent me a new one but it cost me about $100 to pattern all the guns with all the different loads trying to find the correct combo. I then realized that the correct combo is the OEM choke for my guns.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

duckkillerclyde said:


> I bought a patternmaster for a benelli ran it in 6 or 7 different benellis and 3 different berrettas.
> 
> I patterned xperts, remington cheap, hevi-steel, hevi-shot
> 
> THE FACTORY CHOKES PATTERNED BETTER EVERY TIME


Interesting. I've only made it through 3 benelli's, a nova, SBE, and a SBE II, and the factory chokes don't even come close to the patternmaster at 45 yards.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> duckkillerclyde said:
> 
> 
> > I bought a patternmaster for a benelli ran it in 6 or 7 different benellis and 3 different berrettas.
> ...


Apparently he's the god of waterfowling. He knows what he's talking about... :roll:


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

How does saying differing results are interesting make me a waterfowl god?


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had the same experience as duckkillerclyde with the patternmaster. I think there are much better chokes for a lot less money. I.E. Briley, Kicks, Carlson's. 

In patterning a SBEI, 2-Novas, and a Gold with a patternmaster the best loads were #2 shot or larger shooting ~1400 fps or slower. The 1550 and faster loads patterned very poorly for me as did the small shot. I found in all 4 guns that I could get great patterns with just the right load, but it was a very picky choke and I don't like that. I like to have a few options and I never had that with the PM. All my patterning was done on the older Patternmaster mid (?) range choke which appears to be the same as the code black duck choke.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> How does saying differing results are interesting make me a waterfowl god?


I wasn't talking about you... :mrgreen:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

There is an article in the current issue of Wildfowl about the PM. If I remember right it was saying that the older design for the PM wasn't really designed for shot larger than #2's. I could be wrong as this is coming from memory. I have a Extended Range PM on my Benelli and it brings down birds, I have never seen birds hit harder.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="Greenhead_Slayer":b5c360cu]How does saying differing results are interesting make me a waterfowl god?


I wasn't talking about you... :mrgreen:[/quote:b5c360cu]

Who were you talking about?


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

Pattern Master set up a patterning board at the OWF last month. I was less than impressed with the results guy were getting. I patterned a versa max that was there just out of curiosity. We used hypersonics and it did do better but not by much.


----------



## calloway (Oct 30, 2007)

A little tough to evaluate shot string (the reason why you would use a pattermaster) on a pattern board.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

My SBE factory choke tubes are okay, but I need to get a better choke tube for it for the upcoming season. Chaser has some Carleson's that seem to work pretty well for him and he seems to stone most birds whereas some of mine are bad cripples. I patterned mine last summer and wasnt impressed


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="Greenhead_Slayer":3jv4xgxz]
> 
> 
> duckkillerclyde said:
> ...


Apparently he's the god of waterfowling. He knows what he's talking about... :roll:[/quote:3jv4xgxz]

Shaun, Shaun, Shaun.....why would you say such a thing? Everyone knows the ole Goob is the god of waterfowling.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Briley is my favorite, Carlson's are a close second. Try your factory chokes first. Not only should you look for the % of pattern in the 30" circle, you should also look at how evenly the pellets are distributed. 'Clumpy' patterns are a real turnoff for me. I have a Briley extreme range (I.M. straight rifled-ported) that throws great patterns with shot sizes #4 through #BB steel, (tried some T shot, terrible patterns and not sure why) and nice patterns with all sizes of lead. Bottom line is that you must test your own gun/choke/load combo and see for yourself what performs best.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have an idea. Why dont we all get together and compare patterns? We can all bring beer and BBQ some food and have a good UWN paper shoot. Then we can decide which choke is best together


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I like that idea.  I'll bring the factory Rem modified choke. lol


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have an idea. Why dont we all get together and compare patterns? We can all bring beer and BBQ some food and have a good UWN paper shoot. Then we can decide which choke is best together


That is a great idea Bax. How about everyone show up to the Waterfowl Warmup Shoot (http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=43560) and we can do it as a part of the days activities. I don't have a choke tube collection any longer, hell I don't even have a shotgun at the moment, but I will gladly be the paper boy, setting up and retrieving targets.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

I can't wait for the Warm Up shoot...should be great times!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Joel Draxler said:


> [quote="Bax*":1qwmsrn5]I have an idea. Why dont we all get together and compare patterns? We can all bring beer and BBQ some food and have a good UWN paper shoot. Then we can decide which choke is best together


That is a great idea Bax. How about everyone show up to the Waterfowl Warmup Shoot (http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=43560) and we can do it as a part of the days activities. I don't have a choke tube collection any longer, hell I don't even have a shotgun at the moment, but I will gladly be the paper boy, setting up and retrieving targets.[/quote:1qwmsrn5]

That'd be a blast, no pun intended. If we had enough interest we could do it a different Saturday as well. Seems like on the RSVP thread a decent number of folk couldn't make it.


----------

